# brute cylinder question



## hondaforman06 (Jun 29, 2012)

well heres another of my dumb questions but im newer the the brute force and the v twin and belt drive so i like to double check myself plus like to know someone elses ideas. anyway heres my question. my brute is originally a 650. but i got 2 750 clyender that seem good from my buddy. i beleive ive read that i can use 750 cylinder an piston with a 650 head. and a plus to it is it will create more compression? will this setup work? anything i need to do to the carbs?


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Not sure what else is involved but lots of people put 750 jugs on their 650s and use the 650 heads...infact the 2012s are using the 650 heads. As for the carbs...probably nothing. Check to see if they are 34mm. I think they are and if so...RUN IT! :rockn:


----------



## Brute 840 (Feb 9, 2012)

long as you a have a 650I it will work,a 650 sra you will need to bore the cases for the 750 jug to fit,but 650I and 750I share the same cases,if you have the 650I you will be fine to use the jugs for a easy build,go ahead and put a set of wiseco pistons in there while its apart.


----------



## hondaforman06 (Jun 29, 2012)

yeah i was going to use weiscos. i think its a 34mm carb. an it is a 650i


----------



## Mclovin (Sep 14, 2009)

650i uses 34mm carbs and u shouldnt have a problem using those 750 jugs like above sais throw some weiscos down there and if u got a lil bit more money why not put some cams as well


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

i have been running this set up for over a yr no problems


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

I'm running 750 jugs on my 650 motor, works great. It was the prarie motor, so I had to bore the cases.


----------



## hondaforman06 (Jun 29, 2012)

does anyone know of a way i can clean these cylenders up and be sure that its not gunna smoke when its done? they sat on a shelf for a long time


----------



## brute for mud (Jul 15, 2010)

i first would make sure they are not out of round and a cylinder hone should do it as long as they are not rusted


----------



## hondaforman06 (Jun 29, 2012)

they are a little rusted. i just didnt wanna ruin the plating with a hone


----------



## hondaforman06 (Jun 29, 2012)

will a 840 kit?


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

if its a nickisel cylinder an you have rust ,you already have a problem, the plateing is getting thin


----------



## hondaforman06 (Jun 29, 2012)

ok. im just going to order 2 new cylenders. i found a 840 kit on ebay. anyreason that wont fit?


----------



## Mclovin (Sep 14, 2009)

it should fit but u wont have a 840 ull have more like a 801 or something like that if im not mistaken


----------



## z24guy (Nov 27, 2010)

You could bring those cylinders to an engine machine shop and have them cleaned up and replated. It would likely cost less than buying two new cylinders as well.


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

^^^Agreed. No need to buy new cylinders if you're gonna do an 840. They will have to be bored anyway so rust shouldn't be an issue. Watch those kits on ebay too, some are junk, you don't want one with hotcams. If you're gonna get an 840 "kit" buy it from a reputable builder, it will be much better parts and they will work much better together. DSC's kits come with cylinders.


----------



## hondaforman06 (Jun 29, 2012)

i dont have any machine shops anywhere around here that can replate them or bore them. i was going to get the one without the hot cams too. will i have to rejet the carbs? and will my original fuel pump work? its the diaphram type


----------



## hondaforman06 (Jun 29, 2012)

or i can get a true 650 kit. i just want the power to turn 29.5s in gumbo mud and still be able the wheely with ease


----------



## z24guy (Nov 27, 2010)

What? Why couldn't a machine shop bore the cylinders? That's what machine shops DO. I could understand them not being able to replate them but they should have a connection to a shop that can.

Are you sure you're calling engine machine shops? Because most 'industrial' machine shops won't usually deal with engines.


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

hondaforman06 said:


> i dont have any machine shops anywhere around here that can replate them or bore them. i was going to get the one without the hot cams too. will i have to rejet the carbs? and will my original fuel pump work? its the diaphram type


where are you located ,my cylinder man has all the equipment ar his house ,an does them on the side ,the last brute cylinders he did for me cost 200.00 to install sleaves, comes out to be 25.00 per punch, just picked up a foreman cylinder he bored for o/s piston 25.00, look around theres alway someone out there


----------



## hondaforman06 (Jun 29, 2012)

i live out in many louisiana. the shops i called said they couldnt do the plating and the one that did wanted nearly as much as a new cylender kit.


----------



## hondaforman06 (Jun 29, 2012)

if i can get a 840 kit and all i have to do is rejet my carb then id rather do that.


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

You will definitely have to rejet with an 840. You will also have to add a second snorkle to the airbox so it can get enough air to run good. With only one it won't run right at all. More air, more fuel, MORE POWER !!!


----------



## hondaforman06 (Jun 29, 2012)

yeah i had kinda thought that with the snorkle. will a normal 650 dynojet kit work? an that still leaves the diapram fuel pump. the extra vacum wont mess it up will it?


----------



## hondaforman06 (Jun 29, 2012)

i still have to do my snorkles anyway. there is a 650 kit which is what the bike is but i find it hard to pass up a chance to add way more power. if i can make it run with just a jet kit i would find it worth doing. but if im goin to have to redo my pump and speical carb setup i dont really have the the time and money. i also still have stock exhaust right now.


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

Of course bigger carbs will work alot better on an 840 but not a must. I have stock carbs on mine and they are vaccum. No problems at all. The dynojet kit will probably not have the right jets you need in it. The jets you will need will be bigger than any of them in the kit. You will just have to buy some random jets until you get it right. You will also need a wideband to tune it with if you're gonna get it right, or take it to someone to have it tuned. Sometimes that works best because they have all the jets to tune with therefore you wouldn't have to buy a handfull of jets that you won't need, and they have the wideband. I will be putting 38mm carbs on mine this time when I get it back together. My motor will thank me for it. LOL An aftermarket exhaust will just about be a must if you want to get all the power you can out of it. All that air has to go somewhere.


----------



## Mclovin (Sep 14, 2009)

i dont wanna say that J2 is wrong.but a second snorkel will help of course but 1 of my buddy has a 900 muzzy engine on a 750 and he only runs a 2"snorkel and the same for my other buddy which has a 840 fundy. and im gonna finish my 801 next weekend with just a 2" air intake so i can repost and let u know how it works out for me.


----------



## hondaforman06 (Jun 29, 2012)

i would sure appreciate it man. i think im just going to leave it a 650 cause i dont have all the cash to upgrade my carbs and exhust. which really s**** cause i was wantin to get more power outta it while i had it tore down.


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

Mclovin said:


> i dont wanna say that J2 is wrong.but a second snorkel will help of course but 1 of my buddy has a 900 muzzy engine on a 750 and he only runs a 2"snorkel and the same for my other buddy which has a 840 fundy. and im gonna finish my 801 next weekend with just a 2" air intake so i can repost and let u know how it works out for me.


 It will run with one snorkle, but you're not getting all the power out of it that you can running just one. After you do the single snorkle, just for the heck of it, fab up two of them and see how much difference it makes.


----------



## hondaforman06 (Jun 29, 2012)

what if you run a 3in. intake snorkle? thanks for all the help tho guys. i was thinking i was going to need larger carbs. but if a simple jet kit woulda let me go from 650 to 840 who isnt gunna find that hard to pass up


----------



## Mclovin (Sep 14, 2009)

ya no kidding lol.but im pretty sure that a 3" intake would be perfect i was heading that route until i found out i needed a new 3" 90° rubber elbow and the are hard to come by here pretty much have to order them.J2 if u know someone that did 2x 2" air intake and that has pics to make them u should inbox me them if its not on here already(which i should do a search for) id be willing to try it out and try not to mess up my airbox lol.


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

There are several people on here that have two 2" snorkles on there bikes, maybe someone will chime in that has a few pics and post them. I almost positive there ARE some pics already on here, just gotta find them. It won't do any good for me to show you pics of mine because mine is an Arctic Cat not a Brute and the air boxes are nothing alike.. And two 2" snorkles will work better than just one 3", reason being the 3" is reduced back to 2" right before it goes in the airbox. This has been debated on here before.


----------



## hondaforman06 (Jun 29, 2012)

hes right it does go into a 2in hole. i belive it would work a little better. the last atv i ran duel snorkles oni used the original intake hole and on the side of the airbox i put a through hull fiting in.


----------

